# Senior portrait pricing



## Johnboy2978 (Aug 3, 2006)

What do you guys think is a reasonable price for senior portraits?  A co-worker of my wife saw some of my work and asked if I would be willing to do senior pics for her son.  She said that the school photographer is charging $450 and isn't that pleased with his past work. So, I thought I'd have him come by the house, do a few "formal" shots in his tux with studio lighting and then go to a local park for some more casual shots.  The "formal" ones would consist of a simple black BG as I don't have props or muslin BGs.   I figured I'd probably edit a couple formal shots and maybe 10 or so casual shots and present it to mom.  From there, I could send selected ones for printing or let her do it since they will be print ready.  If I send them, I will add whatever the actual prints cost.  So what is reasonable to ask for this.  I figure a couple hours shooting + 2-4 hours editing.  I think $150 or 175 is fair, thoughts?


----------



## Alison (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that seems very reasonable. I have some packages that parents can choose from, typically people get an 8X10, a few 5X7s and around 50-100 wallets and I charge about $250. Good luck with the shoot and I hope you'll share the results with us!


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 12, 2006)

My wife saw an add in some coupon paper we got the other day offering 48 wallets for 48 dollars and no sitting fee.  No mention of larger sizes but I am sure they could be added a'la'carte or however you spell that.


----------

